
Symantec accused of malware scare tactics to sell its software - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/113303-symantec-accused-of-malware-scare-tactics-to-sell-its-security-software
======
sigjuice
<http://www.b3ta.com/board/7320069>

